# Weird Train listings found on eBay!!!!



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Posting anything weird or funny that you find listed of eBay ! ! !

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AHM-HO-SCAL...SEL-LOCOMOTIVE-TRAIN-ENGINE-LOT-/380633461110 :stroke:


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Those have been on sale for a very long time. Six months or more.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

I cant imagine how he ended up with them all!!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I had seen this ad many times. Unless you were just bat $#!* crazy for these things, well I guess that would be it. The first time I saw it I had to read it about 3 times to grasp what was going on. I believe after 6 months I would just put them back away for another 30 years.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Probably do better selling them piece meal. Pete


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Now that would make an interesting consist...if you had enuf track
AND AMPS for it.

Don


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Might have picked it up cheap from a LHS going out of business and thought he could make a quick buck. I agree that he'd have better luck selling them individually.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

DonR said:


> Now that would make an interesting consist...if you had enuf track
> AND AMPS for it.
> 
> Don


How many amps do you think it would take Don?


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

Where would all of these come from. I bought a bunch of stuff recently at a different site. They had 30 of these that were basically thrown in. Where did all these shells come?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Weird or funny?

What is so weird about someone selling 120 train shells?
Say he took $200 for them that is $1.66 a shell now you turn around and sell them singly for $2.66 that is $319.20.
That would be $119.20 profit to you.
Now tack on a buck extra to ship that would be $219.20 profit to you.
If you sell them all. 

You want to see some weird auctions?
How about a dead cat that had a bid for $40?
A cow hair ball? Went for $36.56 :retard:

Check out a lot more.:laugh:
http://www.weirdauctionlistings.info/


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

And if you strip some of them so they are undecorated, might make it easier to re-sell.


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

Remember I said the ones I got were thrown in. They only fit AHM GP 18 chassis. These might have a value of $0.10 each. My reason for taking them is the cab roof. When you see an AHM GP 18, it usually is missing its roof.

One can not know what one mans trash will turn into another mans treasure.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

they might make good fire starters for a wood stove


----------

